# What is the best feeling in the world?



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine: Sleeping in clean, warm covers when it's cold and rainy out.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 13, 2011)

Being loved?

Surrounded by friends?

Beating a gym leader in Pokemon?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 13, 2011)

Achiveing a goal that you had to achive 5 years ago...


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 13, 2011)

At a time like this, I start thinking, Where in the world is Monkat?

As for me: Achieving a goal that I had set out for myself. ie: Lose weight, get to 1 month of anime (as seen on my sig lol)


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

Having fun and sleeping!


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

AH I am in this forum fro 2-3 days now and I havent seen this guy Monkat yet... I think he avoid me...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 13, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> AH I am in this forum fro 2-3 days now and I havent seen this guy Monkat yet... I think he avoid me...


Nope, he's suspended...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> MelissaUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Hard luck Melissa.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 13, 2011)

Lying down, beside the beach, in the windy weather, reading/playing a videogame, wrapped in a towel, your hair gently flying, the voices of happy people, a not so sunny time of day.
What's more perfect than that?
Also: being with family.


----------



## kiba93 (Mar 13, 2011)

accomplishing something has never done before
like beating Sub-Zero in Mortal Kombat


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally taking a dump when you were holding it in the entire day. Same thing goes with needing to pee.


----------



## bowser (Mar 13, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> MelissaUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to be more civil. There's a lady in the house!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I agree with you. It Feels Good Man!


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah... it`s one of my favourite feelings too


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange but yeah!


----------



## Legaia (Mar 13, 2011)

everyone here talk about crap...of course for man is to gizz and for woman is a credit card big load full of money


----------



## mad567 (Mar 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mine: Sleeping in clean, warm covers when it's cold and rainy out.



Totally agree with you !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But also i think the best feeling is when you drink watter after a long thirst


----------



## bowser (Mar 13, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> everyone here talk about crap...of course for man is to gizz and for woman is a credit card big load full of money


You've hit the nail on the head brotha!


----------



## Ikki (Mar 13, 2011)

The feeling you get when you're a mod and delete a stupid post.

That or breaking something valuable. Cool refreshing feeling in the act, but the aftermath is likely not to be that cool.




			
				Zorua said:
			
		

> MelissaUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, it's not strange. Them ladies just like being discrete.


----------



## Westside (Mar 13, 2011)

[youtube]lQlIhraqL7o[/youtube]

I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet.


----------



## Legaia (Mar 13, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Legaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know a lot of hypocritical here talk about "o the best filin evar is look into the blue sky" bullshit
in the real world people like this don't have a chance


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha it`s true but it`s different for everyone. If you ask some person with a lot of money and a lot of girls he will say something different because the people use with everything.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 13, 2011)

Taking a warm shower after a long day of working. In my case, after a long day of working at Wendys. I smell like a French fry.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Going to the movie theater at 12:00 AM. Nothing beats that feeling unless you sky dive into the movies at 12:00 AM.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 13, 2011)

After doing a workout, taking a shower, and going outside in a nice breeze. It feels great.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

Being loved/loving I suppose.
I wouldn't know much about being loved by anyone outside of family members.
I know how it feels to love someone outside of family though and it felt pretty good while it lasted.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

i dunno, even when i'm sad or in pain i still like the feeling. it depends on everyone. there's no all-time best feeling for me. 

because there are times when some things feel good after something happened. 

comparing someone who is loved by a lot of people and someone who isn't loved by even one.

the 1st person will probably say something else. but the second person will be overjoyed if he/she just made at least one friend.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 14, 2011)

The best feeling is simply the feeling of being alive. Treasure your every breath, seriously.

Signed,
Some dude with a Death Note


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably landing a perfectly clean tre-flip. I haven't skated in a long time, but I can't think of anything that beats that.


----------



## minoplis (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I would say to love and being loved. Actually, there's some time I don't have that feeling but I can't remember a better feeling such as this one. Sometimes it looks like I'm unable to have such feeling again, but I'm sure it'll happen again someday.


----------



## Sharpz (Mar 14, 2011)

I would have to say smoking a blunt,drinking some good liquor,and then riding my fixie down a hill.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

The feeling you have when you wake up on a Saturday morning without an alarm clock blaring in your ear. The sun shining on your bed, and you knowing full well that you can lay back and relax for a few more hours before you have to do anything.

I fucking love it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2011)

I was actually talking about this last night at the pub:

When you're drinking (like I had 7 pints of beer), and still able to walk to wherever without wobbling or stumbling or anything. It's such an achievement for me.


----------



## iFish (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting a new game or peice of technology.

Also, having your first kiss,  but I doubt that counts


----------



## scruffman (Mar 14, 2011)

Laughter, nothing beats a good laugh


----------



## Raika (Mar 14, 2011)

Lying on the bed and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 14, 2011)

Pumping iron and jacking off at the same time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Pumping iron and jacking off at the same time.


It's getting harder and harder to distinguish you from the real Arnold.


----------



## Trulen (Mar 14, 2011)

Drinking a glass of eggnog.


----------



## Icealote (Mar 14, 2011)

When I feel myself jks

When you can finally confess your true feelings to a special someone and finally have them in your arms.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 14, 2011)

Being loved
Drinking warm Swiss Miss chocolate
Feeling cool 
Resting after a tiring day


----------



## MrCooper (Mar 14, 2011)

Being a bit of an adrenaline addict here but...

My best feeling is flying down the road in a car @ 135+ Mph dodging cars and barely avoiding death with your girlfriend screaming "GO FASTER, GO FASTER!"


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2011)

Sitting alone somewhere in the woods up at my camp and just doing nothing.  Pretty much just being up at my camp is a great feeling, and I cherish every time we go up there.


----------



## NetShira (Mar 14, 2011)

Knowing you're loved, being with family and feeling like you have accomplished much in life.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2011)

Love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[*gasp* 8Bit has an emotional side!?]


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Being in the arms of the one you love.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's see...I have to say, well...I never felt that feeling before?


----------



## toffeecakes (Mar 14, 2011)

Acing a super difficult test


----------



## Issac (Mar 14, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> [youtube]lQlIhraqL7o[/youtube]
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet.



I'm with you on this one... 

And I'm not talking about that superficial drunk sex, but the real love sex...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 14, 2011)

A dark blue sky, with dead trees/small branches around you on the 3rd floor of a apartment and a tree with no leafs is right next to your large window which is also right next to your bed and your looking over everything I just said.

That. Is the greatest feeling.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

OH MY GOD, HOW COULD I FORGET

Eating a Ferrero Rocher. Oh my god, that's something that can even turn you on.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> everyone here talk about crap...of course for man is to gizz and for woman is a credit card big load full of money
> i lol'd so hard when i read that
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE TRUE MANLY MAN


----------



## .Chris (Mar 14, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Let's see...I have to say, well...I never felt that feeling before?


lol this. Same here.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

I still don't know much about being loved by non-family.
Will somebody here love me please?


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 14, 2011)

i would if u were actually a demon girl


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Mar 14, 2011)

Hanging out with my female counterpart who isn't my girlfriend. We just share the same name. It's extremely awkward sometimes, but I wouldn't trade anything in the world for my time with her. She's in uni, so I don't see her that often, but when I do, it's usually from noon till 1 in the morning... she means the world to me.

The way she talks, laughs, and looks at me just makes me feel so happy.


----------



## monkat (Mar 14, 2011)

*sigh*

I'm getting too old for this.

[Insert a traditional monkat-style response here]


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I still don't know much about being loved by non-family.
> Will somebody here love me please?


Sausage Head and iMasaru will love you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 14, 2011)

To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


To do this to them.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 14, 2011)

an orgasm?



...yeah not as good as Akon singing it.


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 15, 2011)

"'Well,' said Pooh, 'what I like best -- ' and then he had to stop and think. Because although Eating Honey was a very good thing to do, there was a moment just before you began to eat it which was better than when you were, but he didn't know what it was called”


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 15, 2011)

Spending time with the girl/guy you love.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking in the grass really early in the morning.


----------

